# 2010 Versa 1.8 P0300



## mwatson1647 (Dec 12, 2016)

Hello, My son has a 10 Versa that was getting a P0300 (random misfire). The engine is a 1.8L. The mileage is around 140K, and hasn't had the plugs replaced yet (way overdue). It is also loosing quite a bit of oil - doesn't leak anywhere, so apparently it's burning it up, but can't see much smoke out the back when just idling. With the P0300 code, and the loss of oil, I thought maybe a blown head gasket. 

First, I removed the radiator cap and checked to see if there was any spurting or bubbling out the top with the engine running. There was nothing - the coolant stayed complete flat and still. Then I removed the engine cover, intake manifold, etc, removed all the plug coils, and removed the plugs. Then I did a compression test with all the plugs removed - the compression was 170, 65, 170, and 130. I had expected to see a zero or close to zero on two adjacent cylinders indicating a leak between the two cylinders, so now, I'm not sure if I still have a leaking head gasket at the back or front, or if I've got a bad ring or something wrong with a valve on cylinders 2 and possibly 4. 

I was a mechanic in the military, but that was back in 67 when cars were easy to work on. I can easily work on our 68 GTO, but, it was a lot of work just to get to the plugs on this Versa engine, so I'm not sure if I want to go any further to remove the head and possibly replace a cracked piston ring. I've done both before, but not on an engine like this. 

If anyone has gone this far on a Nissan 1.8 engine or has any suggestions, please let me know. Just want to make sure that I know what I'm getting myself into. I was able to download the 2010 Versa shop manual so have all the procedures available, but looks like there a lot of special tools required. Anyway, any help or suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------

